# Shamrock kidded!!! (FINALLY PICS pg. 2)



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Shamrock kidded with triplets... 2 does & 1 buck. :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Momma and babies are doing well! The first born was a buck and I had to go in and help get him out. He is very big and was positioned badly. But after pulling and rearranging I was able to pull him free. He is big, and looks just like his daddy (Warrior) black with moonspots. Next came the doe and she flew right out, no problem at all. She is a light silver buckskin covered in moonspots. And then came the third kid another doeling who is black and white and heavily moonspotted! Beautiful flashy kids!
Pictures coming soon!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Shamrock kidded!!!*

OOO I can't wait for pictures! :stars:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Shamrock kidded!!!*

Congratulations on the babies. Were waiting for pics pretty please.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shamrock kidded!!!*

me either!!!! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shamrock kidded!!!*

OHHHH I can't wait!!!

Hide them kids or Brandi will be stealing them all!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shamrock kidded!!!*

okkkkk you are killing me - pics???? :shrug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shamrock kidded!!!*

Me too!!!!! Tina.... you are doing this to me on purpose aren't you :shrug: :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Shamrock kidded!!!*

Ooooohhhh, congrats!!! :leap: Do you know if you're keeping them all or if they're reserved? I'd be VERY interested in that buck kid!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Shamrock kidded!!!*

congrats..... :leap:


----------



## leslie0815 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Shamrock kidded!!!*

Yipee....... :leap:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Shamrock kidded!!!*

Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shamrock kidded!!!*

Congratulations on a healthy delivery!!!!! And you got GIRLS!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Shamrock kidded!!!*

Congratulations!!!! :girl: :girl: :boy: Glad you are getting some does!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shamrock kidded!!!*

AGHHHH - still no pictures - you are going to make me crazy - LOL!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shamrock kidded!!!*

Ditto what Allison said!!!! You are KILLING me!!!!!!!!!!! :doh: PICS please PLEASE!!! ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Shamrock kidded!!!*

WOW it sure is a baby storm going on. Congratulations.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Shamrock kidded!!!*

Congrats!! They sound absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Shamrock kidded!!!*

Sorry I was a bit late on posting pictures... but here they are! The triplets :boy: :girl: :girl:

Group picture...


















"Laurel Haven PW Dublin"
First born buckling... black & white w/ lots of silver moonspots. He is a big boy compared to his sisters. 









"Laurel Haven PW Emerald"
Second born is this beautiful unique buckskin pattern doeling w/ a few brown/gray moonspots. She is the biggest of the two does.


















"Laurel Haven PW Ireland"
And 2nd doeling born last. She is like her brother with her black and white color with lots of silver moonspots. And she has one very large spot that covers half her head and all of her ear. Just like her granddam Warpaint. 


















Well that is our 3 newest additions from Shamrock. All are doing well! More babies coming soon!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful babies!!! Congratulations!!!! Could not want for beauty!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on getting 2 does anda buck!!! That is aweasome. It is always nice to get at least one doeling. I love their markings by the way!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute.......... :greengrin:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

They are all stunning! CONGRATS!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW............... They are so cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

They're lovely, the 2nd born looks like some of our Mini-Nubians we have here!


----------

